# Configuring DNS?



## SI_KH (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

I tried to configure DNS. It was almost done, I can ping any address added to DNS. But how can I ping an address that has been added to DNS from another client? For example, server IP address is 192.168.1.1, this IP is added to other clients as DNS server. But ping from clients does not reply. How can I fix it? 

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2013)

Make sure basic TCP/IP works between your clients and the server. Then you can move onto DNS.


----------



## SI_KH (Feb 1, 2013)

Both server and client are running on VMware and anyone can ping another...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2013)

Explain, in a lot more detail, what you are doing and what exactly is failing.


----------



## SI_KH (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok.

*F*irst, I want you to know its my first experience and I'm learning 

I create a zone named example.ir; this is a zone file in namedb/master:


```
example.ir. IN SOA example.ir. example.ir. (2006051501 10800 3600 604800 300 )

;DNS Servers

   IN NS dmin.example.ir.
;Machin names
m              A    192.168.1.3
dmin     IN    A    192.168.1.9
jaber    IN    A    192.168.1.1
www      IN  CNAME  jaber.example.ir.
```

*N*ote that m and dmin do not realy exist and I just added their name. For example on the server I can ping jaber.example.ir. *T*hen, when I add 192.168.1.1 on clients as DNS server, I can't ping jaber.example.ir on clients!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2013)

Can you ping the IP address from the clients? If not, you should solve that first.


----------



## SI_KH (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, I can.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2013)

What are the clients running? If they're windows you may need to run *ipconfig /flushdns* to clear out any old cached values.


----------



## SI_KH (Feb 1, 2013)

It didn't work


----------



## Orum (Feb 1, 2013)

You said "dmin doesn't really exist", and yet you are using it in your NS record?

Edit: Based on your first post, jaber.example.ir should be what want there instead.


----------



## SI_KH (Feb 2, 2013)

OK...
It's not working...
Maybe my problem is that I have made a serie of changes in DNS.
Anyway, thankful


----------



## bkouhi (Feb 3, 2013)

You must have a valid NS record for your domain and make sure it's IP address really exists on your server. Further, you must have this lines in your named.conf:


```
allow-recursion { all; };
listen-on { 127.0.0.1; 192.168.1.1; }
```

Can you show us your named.conf?

Also, AFAIK you can't omit class field. So this line is incorrect:


```
m              A    192.168.1.3
```

Use named-checkzone(8)() to debug your zone file.

If you want to know more, please read this article: Link. It's persian


----------



## SI_KH (Feb 3, 2013)

Now it's working...
Thanks bkouhi...
For your answer and for article.


----------

